# Mailing List Apps

## Copperhead

Perhaps I'm blind, but are there any mailing list packages available in Gentoo?  I don't see the two the I'm familiar with, majordomo and listserv, but I'm hoping something else is available.

I'm trying to move a list I'm running off of yahoo, since yahoo sucks.

Tom Albrecht

----------

## proxy

why is it that people assume that if somthing isn't in portage you simply can't use it?

if you know of one not in portage but you see it on freshmeat or somthing, download the sources and install it.  those tend to install in /usr/local/

so it is fairly easy to distinguish them from gentoo packages (so when the ebuild rolls around you can uninstall it and emerge it

----------

## AutoBot

If possible, I would make a ebuild if nothing other than to use for yourself.

----------

## Copperhead

 *proxy wrote:*   

> why is it that people assume that if somthing isn't in portage you simply can't use it?
> 
> if you know of one not in portage but you see it on freshmeat or somthing, download the sources and install it.  those tend to install in /usr/local/
> 
> so it is fairly easy to distinguish them from gentoo packages (so when the ebuild rolls around you can uninstall it and emerge it

 

Well, this was my plan, but I just wanted to make sure that in the couple of years it's been since i've set up majordomo, that the reason it's gone is because there is some other cooler program out there.

Thanks for the response...

----------

## klieber

moving to networking & security.

check out mailman (if you're using exim) and ezmlm (if you're using qmail).  ezmlm does have an ebuild in portage.

--kurt

----------

## ves

mailman runs on anything (qmail, sendmail, postfix, exim)

----------

